# fog machine pump



## artryan (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 2 fog machines, and both have quit spewing fog. The pump inside runs; it just doesn't push out fog (or only a few wisps). Both machines have the same 30DSB-ZJF pump inside. Does anyone know where one can purchase just the pump??


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure where to buy a pump, but there are several tutorials on here about dismantling and cleaning pumps and heat exchangers. You say the pump is already running, so the problem may lie somewhere else...possibly (probably?) a plugged heat exchanger. Replacing one working pump with another working one is not likely to 'fix' the issue.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with corey872. Try disconnecting the outlet tube from the pump, let the fogger heat up, then trigger it and see if the pump is moving the fluid. If it does, you probably have either a blocked check valve or a clogged heater block. I don't know if this will help, but here's what I did to clear a blocked-up heat exchanger in one of my foggers:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22935

BTW, the stuff you hear about cleaning with vinegar will help if you have mineralization (hard water) deposits in the fogger, but it won't dissolve hardened or burnt glycerine. Glycerines are not soluble in acetic acid, but dissolve nicely in IPA and ethanol. Unfortunately, you can't run those through a hot fogger so you have to disassemble the heat exchanger to use the solvents.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I fixed all our fog machines at work. So here is how I test them out and in what order:

First: Make sure it has power...and per your post it does.

Second: Take the cover off and trace the tubing that goes from the bottle of fog juice to the pump and check for debris. Also there is a filter at the end of the tubing just prior to the pump itself. Check to make sure it is again free of debris.

Third: As someone suggested unscrew the brass/copper tube from the output side of the pump and after the machine is heated up manually push the fogging button briefly. If there is fluid that comes out (and it should be a fairly steady stream of fluid) it isn't you pump.

Fourth: If it isn't your pump it is without a doubt the heat exchanger. I don't care what people say if it is plugged there is no solution in the world that will unclogg it. You will have to purchase another. Depending on what fogger you are using can run up to $90 or so (for the VEI V-950 or for a superior signal $1000 dollar plus fog machine). Before you purchase a heat exchanger it wouldn't hurt to try a 1 to 4 ratio of distiled white vinegar and distiled water. Do not use regular water it will trash your heat exchanger because of all the minerals. 

Further after you put your fogger away for the year make sure you run a full cup of water through it and then run it dry. This will prevent your heat exchanger from getting clogged. What happens is that the fog juice crystalizes inside and it is almost imposible to unclogg once that happens.

Lastly what type of machines do you have???


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

thefireguy said:


> Fourth: If it isn't your pump it is without a doubt the heat exchanger. I don't care what people say if it is plugged there is no solution in the world that will unclogg it.


I wouldn't be too quick to say that - I had a completely blocked exchanger in my Lite F/X 1741 and allowing 70% IPA to seep into the clog dissolved it after just 15 mins. I repeated the IPA soak until I could get fluid to flow easily through the channel. There was a fair amount of gunk in there, but after squirting the IPA through several times and using a bit of compressed air to get any loosened material out, the fogger works like new. This method may not work on ALL foggers, but it sure cleared up my machine.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Ipa?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Every time he says that I think the same thing, Tittivillus...Mmmmm IPA...

But I do believe he means Isopropyl alcohol...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

eanderso13 said:


> Every time he says that I think the same thing, Tittivillus...Mmmmm IPA...
> 
> But I do believe he means Isopropyl alcohol...


LOL, yes, that's what I mean. The 70% is just off-the-shelf rubbing alcohol. Worked great for cleaning out the heater block.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Also if you don't clean our the your machine and in store it in a cold place for the winter. Cheap fog fluid will separate in freezing temperature. The resulting white floating particals with not make it through the pump and clog the pump itself.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

IPA = Isopropal alcohol (rubbing alcohol) and yes... BEER! I prefer the later.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

eanderso13 said:


> Every time he says that I think the same thing, Tittivillus...Mmmmm IPA...
> 
> But I do believe he means Isopropyl alcohol...


mmmm...... beeeeeer.......


----------



## milfriez (Sep 30, 2010)

*Same pump*

Hey guys, i have the same exact pump in my fogger. I got it from cheaplights.com last year, used it two times, and stored it for the season. This season, nothing. I even went as far as running cleaning solution through it, and storing it dry inside. The brand listed on the case is Irradiant F-450, but on the site they just listed name brand fogger.

Anyways, I took it apart, and could feel the pump hum, but nothing moving. I then proceeded to open it up and clean the parts out and put it back together. Now it actually makes a sound as if parts are moving, but it is not moving fluid. I think something with one of the valves is not working correctly, or I put the parts in the wrong order. It consists of several parts, of which just fell out of the pump when i unscrewed it. I disconnected it from the copper tube, and it doesn't even move water thru the pump, when it does come out, its little insignificant bursts. So i know the issue is somewhere in the pump and I'm 99% sure this is salvageable, I just need instructions on what goes where. And what directions they face, etc. I have looked online at pumps that are similar -- but not the same, and they are not really specific enough describing the springs, valves, inserts, etc. If anyone can help me I would be REALLY appreciative.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

milfriez, check this tutorial I wrote on repairing a broken pump in a Lite FX 1741:

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/lite-fx-fogger-pump-repair/catid/15


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

So to the original question, can you buy a pump that will work in the F/X 1741? I went through the cleaning tutorial (after I opened things up) and that critical part is missing. 

So, the pump is a gonner. Time is tight so I either need to find a pump or get a new fogger, fast.


----------

